# fark etmeyecekmiş



## rupertbrooke

This is a usage of the future but what is the exact meaning of the suffix -ecek +miş? Does it mean 'it seems it will have made'/here wıth -me- 'it seems it won't have made'? What is the exact nuance of this usage; is it colloquial?


----------



## Bespelled

Hello rupertbrooke,

In this case the suffix "-miş" does not modify the time of the verb, but only implies that the speaker has found out about the action from somebody else. Depending on the context, the meaning of the phrase in English might be "I heard that it won't make a difference", "they say that it won't make the difference" etc. What "-miş" denotes here is basically that the speaker did not have first-hand access to the information and that he or she is reporting what he or she found out from somebody else.  

You are right, this construction is colloquial.

Hope this helped


----------



## Reverence

One word, my friend: Mirative.


----------



## rupertbrooke

The one word you provided, Reverence, is all I need to know. A Latin professor I knew who was the only Tibetan scholar in a top UK university uttered the immortal comment:'Have you never heard of the Mirative? Such ignorance is lamentable!' A clever remark indeed since the Mirative in English is often only marked by an exclamation or a question mark. In Tibetan it only indicates evidentiality--incidentally, the word was coined in the first place for Tibetan. Can or does it also indicate surprise as well as evidentiality in Turkish?


----------



## Reverence

Doesn't have much to do with surprise, but the "-miş" suffix is widely used to mock people one is angry with.

- Buraya gelirse fena olurmuş. Gelsin de görelim. Edepsize bak hele. (It'll end badly if he comes over here, he says. We'll see when he does. Such impertinence.)

- Dünyanın en sağlam arabasıymış. Yesinler sağlamlığını. (The most sturdy car in the world, they say. Sturdy, my eye.)


----------



## rupertbrooke

You, Reverence, are the first person to refer to the Mirative since I left university over forty years ago! I suppose the idiom
'Yesınler' comes from the (apocryphal) story about Marie Antoinette who is alleged to have said  'ekmek bulamıyorlarsa pasta yesinler'? Is there a particular context in which 'yezmezler (they won't believe it)' & in sport 'yenildi'(does it mean 'a side lost') are used?


----------



## Reverence

Well, the verb "yemek" in "yesinler" is an euphemism. If you're wondering what kind, it's the profane kind. That "my eye" over there in the translation, we both know it isn't actually my "eye". Similarly, the implied action in the Turkish part isn't eating, but rather, well, sexual intercourse.

About "yemezler" or "yutturamazsın", well, those are actually innocent ways of saying "not buying it". The verb "yenmek" (defeat), on the other hand, is an altogether different verb, though there's a fairly good chance it was derived from "yemek".

There's nothing specific about the usage. "Telekom, Efes'e 87-83 yenilmiş." (Telekom was beaten by Efes 87-83, as I heard.)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Aman yarabbi! Yediği naneye bak! Another 'eating(!)' idiom.....


----------

